# يا يسوع



## فرايم حبيب (22 أبريل 2010)

*يايسوع* 

انت ذو القلب الشفيق الكلي الجودة و الصلاح انت تراني و تحبني
انت رحوم و غفور اذ لا يمكنك ان ترى الشقاء دون ان ترغب في مداواته
ها اني اضع كل رجائي فيك و انا واثق بأنك لن تهملني و ان انعامك تفوق دائما امالي
فحقق لي يا يسوع جميع وعودك ,
و امنحني النعم اللازمة لحالتي 
و ألق السلام في عائلتي
و نجني من شدائدي
و كن ملجأي مدة حياتي و ساعة موتي
وان كنت خاطئا سأجد في قلبك ينبوع المراحم.
أو كنت فاترا في ايماني فاني سأزداد بواسطتك حرارة
انعم علي يا يسوع بنعمة خاصة ألين بها القلوب القاسية و أنشر عبادة قلبك الأقدس
و اكتب اسمي على قلبك المعبود كي لا يمحى الى الابد
و اسألك أن تبارك مسكني حيث تكرم صورة قلبك الأقدس .
أم___________ي_____________ن.

يا قلب يسوع الاقدس اني واثق بك لأنك مخلصي​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (22 أبريل 2010)

يا قلب يسوع الاقدس اني واثق بك لأنك مخلصي


امين

شكرا للصلاة الطيبة 
ربنا يقبل صلاتك ويرعاك​


----------



## فرايم حبيب (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على مرورك
واهدى لك هذة الصورة

*التوقيع *
[URL="http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2734/168/107/1470050859/n1470050859_30322371_6349379.jpg"]
	

[/URL]​


----------



## kalimooo (23 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## فرايم حبيب (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على مرورك
واهدى لك هذة الصورة

*التوقيع *
[URL="http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2734/168/107/1470050859/n1470050859_30322371_6349379.jpg"]
	

[/URL]​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

اميــــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## DODY2010 (25 أغسطس 2010)

مرسي علي الصلاه اللي من القلب


----------



## فرايم حبيب (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على مرورك
واهدى لك هذة الصورة


[URL="http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2734/168/107/1470050859/n1470050859_30322371_6349379.jpg"]
	

[/URL]​


----------



## christianbible5 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

> و اكتب اسمي على قلبك المعبود كي لا يمحى الى الابد


*آمين يا رب...*
*الرب يبارك حياتك...*
*صلاة رائعة جدا...*


----------



## النهيسى (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا للصلاه الجميله​


----------



## فرايم حبيب (9 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على مرورك
واهدى لك هذة الصورة


[URL="http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2734/168/107/1470050859/n1470050859_30322371_6349379.jpg"]
	

[/URL]​


----------



## DODY2010 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

يا قلب يسوع الاقدس اني واثق بك امين


----------

